# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Good mandolin tab sites

## Nico

Hi I've been self-instructing the mandolin for a while now and I have been looking for some great mandolin tab sites. The tabs I would be looking for would be for bands like radioed, and the Beatles. I have also been looking for a Tab to Iron and Wine's tree by the river, if anyone knows where to find these I would be very grateful to them.

----------


## Chris Travers

Hey Nico, welcome to the forum!

Here's some Beatles tabs: Beatles Mandolin Tabs

 You'll need TefView to view these tabs. If you don't already have it, download it here.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Tabledit.com has hundreds of mandolin tabs for all 3 levels of mandolin player. All styles available.

Click on Tablature Sites and then www.mandozine.com.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Kevin McELvanney

Hi Nico, i'm new here too, so welcome. If you haven't already, check out youtube for radiohead mandolin videos, you may find them useful. Think there's a lesson for creep on there. Good luck.
Kevin

----------


## Nico

Thanks a lot guys

----------


## rmabe

Hey everyone.  I'm a first-time poster, long-time lurker.  I know I have had a lot of problems finding certain songs that I'd like to play on mandolin, especially if there is not a mandolin in the original arrangement.  Something that I have found extremely useful is Guitar Pro 5.  You can get a trial version online for free, or buy a full version for a small fee.  Then, you can go to various tab sites (like Ultimate-Guitar.com) and download arrangements that open in the Guitar Pro software.  You can then go to the individual guitar track, click the bold type that will say 'Guitar 1' or 'Guitar 2'.  Then, change the number of strings from 6 to 4, and under the tuning option to 'Mandolin Standard Tuning.'  It will then present a dialog box saying 'Do you want to transpose to the new tuning?'.  Click 'Yes'.  I know this may seem like a lengthy process, but it is totally worth it.  I have used this for several songs (like 'No Rain' by Blind Melon) and it worked well.  It may not work for all songs, but for the ones that do work, it is great.  Hope this helps, and I'm glad to be part of the forum.

----------


## Kevin Stevens

I tried to download the trial version to give it a try (Guitar Pro 6) and it keeps giving me an error that there is a corrupted file near the beginning of the installation.

----------


## joshtree

> I have used this for several songs (like 'No Rain' by Blind Melon) and it worked well.  It may not work for all songs, but for the ones that do work, it is great.  Hope this helps, and I'm glad to be part of the forum.


You should definatly post those tabs up for us.  I'd love to check out No Rain.

----------


## Creeper113

I would really love to have No Rain for Mandolin

----------


## Elliot Luber

Welcome to the Cafe Rmabe, and thanks for the tip!

----------


## greg_tsam

If you get a corrupted file error, try deleting the temp file or d/l install file and re-download it.  Make sure it's from a legit site and not a bootleg version.

----------


## Tommyw

Here is a link for Dance Tonight by Paul McCartney.

http://www.guitartabsexplorer.com/mc...in_tab-tab.php

----------

